# Need help finding a vendor to print



## Mydivinefamily (Jul 4, 2011)

I have contacted several vendors and they are not able to print this image for me. Do you all have any suggestion, or know anyone who could make me some plastisol transfers of this image?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

No one is going to make plastisol transfers from that but you could get Stahls Cad-Cut transfers, or it looks like they are calling them Cad Color now, which makes more sense.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

I can do it.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

Laser transfers would work also, but you should get rid of the black outline on everything.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

That's what I would do it on.. I have the OKI C831-TS. I would do that on Forever or most likely Joto Paropy CL TrimFree. No weeding at all.. it would make a perfect print of that design. The Joto does full color photos (on white substrate) with perfect color and release, even though they recommend not too. you would only need to trim the white excess if I used the opaque 1 material film for dark material. Then yes, you need to contour cut it. Which I can do also. I have both the Brother Scan N cut, Cameo and a Graphtec FC8600-75. 

For this graphic, I personally would recommend using the OKI 831-TS and a hi quality release sheet. I'm not a big fan of Screen printed transfer sheets. It's not as stable, it peels, cost too much, etc etc. my 2 cents.. besides, that graphic doesn't look separated enough to layer 2 colors. Having to deal with a power adhesive, papers, flash drying, printing, drying., uhg.. laser baby.. all the way.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

Or a white toner oki for a perfect world white or dark.


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

I can tell you why - the art is not clear at all. Its a designers nightmare. It would need to be recreated unless you have better files, because as it is in the picture its very pixelated. Your design has to be printed either process of simulated process depending what color shirts your using and that's expensive and you must have a printer that has rip software to print those halftones. Lastly unless you are printing a minimum of 100 pcs and are willing to spend the initial pricey cost of getting the job started, not many printers will touch that. 
My suggestion is to go with digital printing ,and yes the OKI white printers will get the job done with out the minimum. The art would still need work.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

tshirtgirl214 said:


> I can tell you why - the art is not clear at all. Its a designers nightmare. It would need to be recreated unless you have better files, because as it is in the picture its very pixelated. Your design has to be printed either process of simulated process depending what color shirts your using and that's expensive and you must have a printer that has rip software to print those halftones. Lastly unless you are printing a minimum of 100 pcs and are willing to spend the initial pricey cost of getting the job started, not many printers will touch that.
> My suggestion is to go with digital printing ,and yes the OKI white printers will get the job done with out the minimum. The art would still need work.


 
Agreed. Garbage in = Garbage out. No one will do it because you most likely wont like the finished goods.


----------

